

Show HN: We created a mentor/mentee matching platform and we want your feedback - iff
http://www.perunity.com/?src=hn

======
fiatjaf
Well, I like the fact that this exists, but I don't think it will work being
just a CRUD site as it is.

You're making it too difficult for the people, making them write all the
details, then search, I don't know, maybe you could get their data from other
places.

~~~
iff
Thanks for the feedback! We plan to add many features soon, but for now we
decided to release a minimal version, so we can prioritize features based on
user feedback.

------
bnb
Step 1: Get a real design, and don't just use 100% default Bootstrap.

~~~
mkdir_home
I don't understand your point here, if bootstrap creates a good design which
does the job well why would they be in need of a 'real' design.

~~~
wildermuthn
Design is an essential element of functionality. I had to click on one small
link at the top of the navigation bar to get to the most important
information: Users.

Then I had to scroll through a list of people, pulling out various tags and
keywords that might have been interesting to me.

I gave up finding what I was looking for, but not before clicking on 'Search'
at the top. The search wasn't an autocomplete field, so I typed in something,
hoping for the best. 0 results.

A good design, IMO, makes the most important function the most obvious
feature. It makes the most complex task the most simple to complete.

For this site, I could have used a sortable and searchable data table that let
me both browse, search, and communicate on one page.

~~~
iff
Thanks for your feedback! We'll definitely make some changes soon.

>For this site, I could have used a sortable and searchable data table that
let me both browse, search, and communicate on one page.

Can you please elaborate on this? Do you mean sort of personalized dashboard?

> I gave up finding what I was looking for

Our plan is that: you say us what are you looking for and we take care of
everything else. After we filled in the tags in profile, you can click on "My
Recommendations" and we also send you email messages when find something
intresting for you.

~~~
wildermuthn
Sure thing! I like the overall concept a lot.

> Can you please elaborate on this? Do you mean sort of personalized
> dashboard?

No... I just want a way to filter people quickly by 'wants to learn' and
'wants to teach'. At first, I don't really care about the details of the
person except for that info. So a table that can be filtered with some
javascript would be great. Especially if you used something like chosen:
[http://harvesthq.github.io/chosen](http://harvesthq.github.io/chosen). That
way, I can both see all the options as well as get autocomplete.

The idea is just that I want to know right away whether or not there is
someone who I can help, and someone who can help me. Otherwise, it's a waste
of time for me to register. It's like a dating site... I'm not going to
register if there's no one available, in the hopes that the site will become
popular later.

~~~
eatitraw
(I am the other creator of this website)

> The idea is just that I want to know right away whether or not there is
> someone who I can help, and someone who can help me. Ok, this makes it much
> more clear! We'll definitely improve search experience for unregistered
> users. Thanks for the link, btw, the lib looks very useful.

> Otherwise, it's a waste of time for me to register. It's like a dating
> site... Yeah, I do agree that the site would be attractive with more users.
> However, you can register, type in some tags and receive occasional
> notifications when someone with the same tags signs up.

------
snkcld
this is cool, i was thinking of doing something like this for dota coaching

~~~
eatitraw
(I am the other creator of this website). Thanks! We will be happy to see you
on our website!

